# Cookied chicken left on stove overnight - safe for dogs to eat?



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

My neighbor just called and said she cooked up some chicken thighs last night for her Husky who is getting over Giardia, but forgot to refrigerate overnight, left out uncovered. Ok for dog to eat? Would it be safe if she re-boiled them? Or just throw them out?


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

I would go ahead and feed them, but be sure to remove the bones. Cooked bones are NOT safe for dogs to eat.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Should be fine we give Nero leftover cooked meat fron the night before alough it is cooled then wrapped.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

it should be ok, dogs stomachs can handle more than ours can, just make sure you tell her to remove all the bones prior to feeding.


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

Ditto !


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I would feed them to healthy dogs. As salmonella usually does not usually bother healthy dogs, as their system is too quick for it or they have some anti-bacterial agents working for them. But for a sick dog, I would pass. Too risky in my opinion. 

So tell her, Ya know what? My dogs aren't sick. They would love to polish them off for you.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

****, my husband would eat it


----------

